# God's Provisioning For Our Service



## LarryCook (Aug 9, 2005)

I found some notes that I made earlier this year during my first attempt to get through the Bible this year and I wanted to share those thoughts here on the board.

I spent a lot of time thinking about how God provisioned the people of Israel, primarily in their task of building the tabernacle. I know this list is far from exhaustive, and it may even contain error due to my lack of indepth biblical knowledge. But here goes:

1. His Word...delivered directly to His appointed leader and including specific task direction and plans for the tabernacle.

2. His Holy Spirit....moved the people to freely offer those plundered riches that were needed to build the tabernacle.

3. Skills.....equipped specific people, by name, with the craftsmanship needed to complete the work.

4. Faith....where is the incredulity at this difficul undertaking recorded? And further, without faith, could the people have even begun, much less complete, this work while wandering around the desert?

5. Material....the long before promised plunder of the Egyptian households for the necessary items required to build the tabernacle.

6. Relationally....specifically authority granted to the leadership.

7. Timing....I'm not sure why I wrote this down.

8. Minds of others....controlling. Hardening Phar.'s heart and having the Egyptians just gladly handing over their jewelry and other valuables.

9. Binding Satan....for a time. Not sure on this one, was he bound?

Anyway, I think that looking at how God provisioned His people to build this tabernacle after a long period of slavery and while wandering in the desert is helpful to consider when things in our ministries seem hopeless from a provisions perspective.

Words to "God Makes a Path", By RoÂ­ger WillÂ­iams, 1643.

God makes a path, provides a guide,
And feeds in wilderness;
His glorious Name, while breath remains,
O that I may confess.

Lost many a time, I had no guide,
No house but hollow tree;
In stormy winter night, no fire,
No food, no company.

In Him I found a house, a bed,
A table, company;
No cup so bitter but made sweet,
Where God shall sweetening be.


my 
Larry


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 9, 2005)

Now we know why the 24 elders in the Book of Revelation, threw their crowns at the feet of Jesus.


----------

